# Best value spinning reel for under $100



## 45er (Jun 24, 2009)

All of my bay fishing has been done over the years with bait casting equipment. Occassionally I have wished I had a good spinning reel in the boat, especially fishing bait near brushy shorelines in Louisiana for reds. If you were going to buy a spinning reel for trout and reds, and didn't want to spend over $100, what would you recommend?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sahara 2500FD


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Penn Makes a very good reel


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

id shop around and find a saros 2500 or splurge and get a stradic. sahara is a fine reel also though. 

and this is a shimano support forum ate up. lol


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

sahara, saros, used stradic your choice. Just get the 2500 series and load up with braid.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Penn Makes a very good reel


Where is the **** support forum? That's right they don't have one...


----------



## fishcatcherII (Jan 9, 2006)

In my opinion you should look at the pflueger presidente. I own 4 of these and use them in the bay to Salmon fishing in Canada. Great features for a very reasonable price. The oldest one I have is 5 yrs old and not any issues. Just my 2 cents


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> Sahara 2500FD


X2


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Symetre is 99.99!


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

okuma epixor 30,40 and load it with 30# suffix braid.and it only costs $59.99 at academy.there real smooth and very reliable i have 3 total.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nothing against Shimano but you can buy a Pflueger President on a good IM 8 graphite rod for $80 bucks plus tax at Academy or Gander Mountain. I have two of these combos loaded with 30# braid and went to Sabine jettys and short rigs a couple weeks ago and caught several bull reds over 35" and about ten 32 to 40 inch kings with no problem. Just remember to soak in warm ware after a salt trip and oil every other trip. My son has a Stradic and it is fine also but sort of pricey.

Good Luck, jdot


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Where is the **** support forum? That's right they don't have one...


 LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry 8up..lol


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got a couple of Saharas and htye fish just as well as my Stradics.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I just bought a Sahara yesterday for the wife... I have not played with it that much but it seems very nice/smooth/light. The counter help at the Academy said it was the most popular other than the Penn... I say you cant go wrong with anything Shimano.. but I am a calcutta freak..


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys I'm pretty sure he wants to go with a shimano. He did post in the Shimano product support forum. I guess if he was open to other manufacturers he should of posted in the general fishing discussion forum.


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Robul.What I don't understand is if you don't have or like Shimano products why are looking in this forum to begin with.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a chance to play with Pflueger President a little bit, only thing I couldn't get used to is the way you can unscrew the handle. So if you like to reverse your lines via handle... you might accidentally unscrew it.


----------



## bowhunt/fish (Jun 30, 2009)

i agree with others, for the money spent, SHIMANO Sahara 2500 with 20lb test, 6lb dia power pro and a 6'6" MH rod, and your set.
you can catch most anything in the bay/lake, just use that drag with bigger fish!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

SHIMANO all the way!! All of you SHIMANO haters are idiots!! oh yeah DumbAZZ cousin gave me an Abu Revo for my bday. I put it out with the trash.


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

You should look at the Shimano Spirex 2500 Rear Drag. It is the only spinning reel I have seen with a double paddle handle. It feels more balanced to me and similar to a bait caster. The rear drag also has a "fighting drag" lever that is easily adjusted while fighting a fish. I have 4 of them spooled with 10-20 lb power pro on 7ft. med. light rods. Only $59.99 @ Basspro.


----------



## 1bandit (Oct 8, 2009)

abz400 said:


> okuma epixor 30,40 and load it with 30# suffix braid.and it only costs $59.99 at academy.there real smooth and very reliable i have 3 total.


 X 2 unbelievable reel for the money.


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

robul said:


> id shop around and find a saros 2500 or splurge and get a stradic. sahara is a fine reel also though.
> 
> and this is a shimano support forum ate up. lol


The Saros and Stradic are both over the $100 mark. Symetre's and Sahara's are both under the $100 mark and dang nice reels. The sahara is probably the best bang for your buck. Pflueger president spinning reels are garbage. Unless you wanna baby sit it like a pre-me, you're only gonna get get a year or so out of it fishing in salt water.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Get a Sahara 2500. I have a couple of Okumas but wish I would have put the money towards another Sahara. I use Shimano 2500 frame size spinning reels exclusively in the bays. I put 8lbs test them and don't have problems with line breaks, the drags are so smooth. I do use a 17lb leader though.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Don't get me wrong I love nothing but Shimano "baitcasters" but when it comes to the eggbeaters I've gone through 4 Saharas and 3 Spirex. I'm sorry but the pretty boy reels just don't hold a candle to the ugly ol' Penn 440ssg. It just plain works.

http://www.tackledirect.com/penn440ssg.html


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Sahara 2500 or Symetres. Used them for four seasons now, still good as new.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

For the money, the Okuma Epixor is one of the finest reels you can buy. I own at least 10 Okuma reels and prolly 5 Shimano spinning reels. The Shimano reels are fine reels, but the Okumas definately give you more bag for the buck. All of my Okumas have held up as well or better than the Shimanos.



abz400 said:


> okuma epixor 30,40 and load it with 30# suffix braid.and it only costs $59.99 at academy.there real smooth and very reliable i have 3 total.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Bantam relax, the "Penn" support is here......


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I haven't said anything yet. I just know that *Shimano* has a suport forum on this site. None of the other competitors do :smile:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I haven't said anything yet. I just know that *Shimano* has a suport forum on this site. None of the other competitors do :smile:


 LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------

